# Alfa Mega store in Paphos



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We went to the new Alfa Mega store today. Fantastic is all I can say. 
Its huge, with a great range of products and some good deals if you look carefully. 
The thing that impressed me the most was the staff. Incredibly helpful and friendly, all full of smiles unlike in most of the other larger supermarkets here. 
Usually when we go to supermarkets we come out feeling stressed and a tad depressed but we left Alfa Mega with big smiles on our faces.
And best of all it is just down the road from us.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We went to the new Alfa Mega store today. Fantastic is all I can say.
> Its huge, with a great range of products and some good deals if you look carefully.
> The thing that impressed me the most was the staff. Incredibly helpful and friendly, all full of smiles unlike in most of the other larger supermarkets here.
> Usually when we go to supermarkets we come out feeling stressed and a tad depressed but we left Alfa Mega with big smiles on our faces.
> And best of all it is just down the road from us.


I was driving past on Moday, opening day, and the carpark was heaving. Two seperate individuals I spoke to later this week both said it's not upto much, but I think that depends on what is in your shopping basket. 

It is great to have something just off the motorway without having to battle through traffic to other more well known and less friendly supermarkets, this maybe the wake up call they all need.


----------

